# Documents submitted at UAE embassy Islamabad for work visa attestation



## burhankashif (Mar 19, 2018)

Dear adviser

I have submit the documents Inter certificates, Engineering, and MBA degree alongwith results card for attestation in UAE embassy. but didnt submitted Matric certificate bc it didnt attested by IBCC. is there any need to submit matric or all above mentined documents will serve the purpose?


----------

